# Trailer Light Set



## LarryA (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought a set of these LED trailer lights yesterday at Harbor Freight ( https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95974 ). It a nice st of lights but only one thing was found. The package says they are good for various trailers including "boat" but the instruction sheet states that they are Not submersible and that damage may result in submerged in water. Seems like a bit of contradiction here? Anyway, the price was real good for LED lights so I did not return them. I decided that for the price, i could buy a tube of silicon and make them waterproof. I put a bead of silicon around everything that was a joint or opening to the outside. I also removed the foam lens gaskets and used the silicon to foam a better waterproof seal. I can't see any way water could enter now and the total cost was $45. Still cheaper than a boat retailer price of around $60 for a set without the marker lights.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not all LEDs are made for boat trailer use. Some, like those, are made for utility trailers, where people still like the brightness and longevity of the LEDs, but need not have the submersible feature. Your idea may work for a while, but keep in mind, if something does sneak in, it will have a hull of a lot more trouble getting out than before.


----------



## welder (Jan 24, 2009)

As Bassboy said , Boat lights are sealed for under water use , hince a few more dollars .

Mine are three years old and I have over 12,000 miles on the trailer with salt and fresh water use.

Yes I have towed my Pacific 23 from coast to coast and just a few places in between.


----------



## LarryA (Jan 24, 2009)

Guess I'll find out how well the ssilicon seals the lights. At the moment, there is no place for water to enter the lights and I looked at the light boards and everything there appears to be sealed in some sort of covering. Even the exit point of the rear light wires is factory sealed at the hole in.
Anyway, at this time every dollar saved is good as times are getting tough and work doesn't look that great these days. If worse comes to worse, I can always reuse te old lights.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 25, 2009)

LarryA said:


> I bought a set of these LED trailer lights yesterday at Harbor Freight ( https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95974 ). It a nice st of lights but only one thing was found. The package says they are good for various trailers including "boat" but the instruction sheet states that they are Not submersible and that damage may result in submerged in water. Seems like a bit of contradiction here? Anyway, the price was real good for LED lights so I did not return them. I decided that for the price, i could buy a tube of silicon and make them waterproof. I put a bead of silicon around everything that was a joint or opening to the outside. I also removed the foam lens gaskets and used the silicon to foam a better waterproof seal. I can't see any way water could enter now and the total cost was $45. Still cheaper than a boat retailer price of around $60 for a set without the marker lights.



Or you could have scrolled down and found these submersible ones for the same price. Of course these don't have the 2 side marker lights.

https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=94137


----------



## LarryA (Jan 25, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> Or you could have scrolled down and found these submersible ones for the same price. Of course these don't have the 2 side marker lights.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=94137



Those are for over 80" trailers and way too big for my trailer.
Why all the negative responses? Oh well, never mind.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sure they weren't intended as negative responses, but only to point-out some specifics as to the submerged use of the new lights. :wink:


----------



## LarryA (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> I'm sure they weren't intended as negative responses, but only to point-out some specifics as to the submerged use of the new lights. :wink:



#-o I apologize if I offended anyone. That was not my intent.
Let me explain, maybe I wasn't clear.
After seeing the note that the lights were not submersible in the instructions, I decided that for the price I would seal them. I removed all lenses and put the cheesy gaskets aside. I used 100% silicon sealer and went completely around the license plate lens (not removable) on the inside. I then put a good bead of silicon around each lens contact surface, replaced the lenses and put a little more silicon at the screw holes, then installed the screws and checked for a bleed of silicon around the lens to verify a seal. I then made sure there were no other openings to the inside and sealed any found. The wire entry points were already sealed as were the boards containing the lights. The side clearance lights required a little more sealing. I can see no way that water could enter the lights now. Silicon should seal these for years. I could be wrong, and if so I'll have wasted my money but I'm confident they will work fine and have saved me some money.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 25, 2009)

My only real concern with using silicone on smooth plastic is that it sometimes has a tendancy to gradually peel off, leaving you with a leak. Another thing with lighting kits that are designed to be submersible is they come with special wire used in the harness. The wire is tinned so that it doesn't corrode. The ones I posted says they can be used on all trailers, including those over 80", so they could be used on your...if they weren't too big as you alluded to. I'm a firm believer in buying the right thing the first time, to prevent buying again and again. Hopefully you will get years of troublefree service with your setup.


----------

